# Ugly side of Religion



## bullethead (Feb 7, 2014)

In no way, shape or form am I lumping anyone in here with the likes of what is going on in this link:
http://news.yahoo.com/c-africa-crowd-lynches-fleeing-muslim-witnesses-111927183.html

Religious Violence should be the ultimate Oxy-Moron....or at least 2nd to "Congressional Ethics Committee

From the article


> Bangui (Central African Republic) (AFP) - A mob lynched a Muslim on Friday after he fell off a crowded lorry driving thousands of frightened civilians out of the strife-torn capital of the Central African Republic.
> 
> A large convoy of lorries and taxis packed with Muslims fleeing Christian vigilantes headed north from Bangui under a slew of insults from angry residents, locals said.
> 
> ...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 7, 2014)

The problem here isn't religion. It's zealotry.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 7, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Religious Violence should be the ultimate Oxy-Moron....or at least 2nd to "Congressional Ethics Committee


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't want to split hairs, but "lynching" involves getting strung up in a tree, not getting hacked into pieces. 
Am I wrong here?


----------



## bullethead (Feb 7, 2014)

"lynching" is to execute without due process with the act being carried out by a mob.
Hanging was usually the most "popular" method.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, religions have lots, and lots of ugly sides.  Tons of unjustified killings done by "Christians" and some "in the name of God".  How many Baptist preachers have I known of that had very, very inappropriate relationships with members of their congregation?  Quite a few of them.

Also, quite interesting history of the Klan.  They started out kinda "right".  Vigilantes, for sure, but they did moral things.  Like whooping up on slack crackers who didn't take care of their families.  Who could argue with that?  Then they "evolved" into hating all blacks, no matter what their character was or how they operated.  And I would be willing to bet money that pretty much all Klansmen were (and are) frequent churchgoers (i.e. "Christians").  Yeah, right - a Jesus would hate someone simply based on his or her race.

It's a very complicated world we live in.  Anyone figured it all out yet?  I know I haven't.  But I do know I do have more of a brain than a sheep (sheeple) does.


----------

